# Beverly Hills Cop 4 .... yeah, sure why not?



## MA-Caver (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah, sure, why not? I mean if Indiana/Harrison did it why not Axle/Eddie do it too? Just another long line of meaningless and oft-times un-necessary sequels that Hollywood HAS to come up with to keep making money off the same thing... or at least to help a former star get his luster back after making a string of stupid comedies where he gets 1st, 2nd and sometimes 3 & 4th billing, it's probably hoped that the man hasn't lost ALL of the comedic brilliance he had in his post Saturday Night Live heyday, before it went down hill after the disgusting remake of "The Nutty Professor".  


> *Eddie Murphy back in 'Beverly Hills'*
> Brett Ratner negotiating to direct 4th 'Cop' film
> Posted: Wed., May 28, 2008, 9:00pm PT
> http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117986558.html?categoryid=13&cs=1
> ...


Nothing is going to beat the first one for a great fish-out-of-water cop comedy. The second and third were just a run to cash in some more, though admittedly the second BHC wasn't too bad at all. I think super-tall goregous  Brigitte Nielsen playing a sexy as hell heavy helped quite a bit.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 23, 2008)

Well....there's always Shrek 5 too....


----------



## arnisador (Jun 23, 2008)

Given the garbage films he's been making recently, this isn't a bad idea for him.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 23, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Given the garbage films he's been making recently, this isn't a bad idea for him.



Maybe... it depends upon how it'll get written out. The laughs in the first BHC film were from Eddie's wise-cracks but they were interspersed in between a gritty detective story. Ok, not THAT gritty but good enough to be engaging for the time the film ran on screen. 
But if it runs the same formula as the third which was nothing more than a cutesy "hey lookit how funny I am" kinda flick then... :idunno: Maybe Eddie ought to go back out on stage again like he did with Raw and Delirious.


----------



## Big Don (Jun 27, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Maybe Eddie ought to go back out on stage again like he did with Raw and Delirious.


If only...
I was too young when he did stand up, but, I'd be first inline if he went on tour.
I think the problem is, he gets paid far more for even a crappy movie than he ever did on stage...


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 27, 2008)

Big Don said:


> If only...
> I was too young when he did stand up, but, I'd be first inline if he went on tour.
> I think the problem is, he gets paid far more for even a crappy movie than he ever did on stage...



Yes same with Oscar Winner Robin Williams. But he returned to the stage anyway and was just as funny. So it remains to be seen for Murphy... twice nominated for an Oscar. 

Eddie is up to do a remake of "The Incredible Shrinking Man" (unfortunately as a comedy). Sigh.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 28, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> I think super-tall goregous Brigitte Nielsen playing a sexy as hell heavy helped quite a bit.


 
I agree with all you said in this post, *Caver* but this part struck a particular chord with me :lol:.  Short skirt, long legs, duster coat = iconic image .


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 28, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Eddie is up to do a remake of "The Incredible Shrinking Man" (unfortunately as a comedy). Sigh.


 

Nooooooooo!!!!!

One of the signature sci-fi movies of the era should not be wrecked in this way .


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 28, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Nooooooooo!!!!!
> 
> One of the signature sci-fi movies of the era should not be wrecked in this way .


I most heartily agree... hence the sigh... 

With the technology they have today and knowledge of microorganisms and DNA they could've taken the shrinkage to a much deeper level. Alas, we're not hollywood producers and have gazillions of money in our banks so we're stuck with watching the results of who does.


----------

